# Panacur Granules Side Effects?



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright so I took my now 9 week pup to have her second vaccination last Tuesday, whilst there the vet gave me some panacur granules in order for me to keep up with her worming. She told me to give 2/3 in her meal once a day for three days which as a veterinary nursing student I know is the best dosage for a puppy of her age/size etc. Anyway since Thursday shes had quite bad diarrhoea. She seems to be okay in herself, still playing, eating, drinking etc. However it is just liquid, although its still quite dark which is a good sign. I'm not completely knowledgable on panacur so I was just wondering from those with experience is this a normal side effect? I'm quite confident its not the vaccination as her first vaccination went down perfectly fine, the wormer however i'm unsure about!

Thanks for any help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> Alright so I took my now 9 week pup to have her second vaccination last Tuesday, whilst there the vet gave me some panacur granules in order for me to keep up with her worming. She told me to give 2/3 in her meal once a day for three days which as a veterinary nursing student I know is the best dosage for a puppy of her age/size etc. Anyway since Thursday shes had quite bad diarrhoea. She seems to be okay in herself, still playing, eating, drinking etc. However it is just liquid, although its still quite dark which is a good sign. I'm not completely knowledgable on panacur so I was just wondering from those with experience is this a normal side effect? I'm quite confident its not the vaccination as her first vaccination went down perfectly fine, the wormer however i'm unsure about!
> 
> Thanks for any help


Found this if its any help.

Secondary Diarrhea

Diarrhoea is sometimes reported by owners after giving Panacur to their pet. This is almost always due to the irritation that the worms themselves are causing in the gastrointestinal tract. If the diarrhoea becomes severe or is bloody, call your veterinarian at once.

Panacur Side Effects | eHow.co.uk


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Teddy has had runny-ish poo after Panacur Granules. As long he seems fine and it's not bloody or anything I'd just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, glad i'm not the only one  She went to the toilet earlier and it looked a bit more solid so hopefully shes going in the right direction, think I'm going to use another wormer next time!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> Thanks for your help guys, glad i'm not the only one  She went to the toilet earlier and it looked a bit more solid so hopefully shes going in the right direction, think I'm going to use another wormer next time!


So far as I understand; Panacur Granules are one of the most 'friendly' wormers out there. I use these for my toy breed (Teddy) for this reason.


----------

